# my diet for gaining muscle



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

:welcome: im 18 and 10 stone nd have been workin out for a year and a half now, and im nt seeing the results that i want so ive done some research and sorted out my diet and ere it is any suggestions to make it better will be helpful :tongue1::becky:



MY DIET
​
*Breakfast*

Bowl of bran flakes with semi skimmed milk

3 egg whites

2 scoops of whey protein

*Mid morning snack*

Apple

120g of chicken

2 scoops of whey protein

*Lunch*

Orange

Chicken sandwich

Tin of tuna

2 scoops of whey protein

*Before and after workout*

2 banana's

Pasta with chopped tomatoes

Tin of tuna

3 scoops of whey protein

*Dinner*

Steak/fish or chicken

Potatoes

Vegetables/ salad

Rice

2 scoops of whey protein

*Before bed*

Ryvita with cottage cheese

Fruit

2 scoops of whey protein

*Throughout the day*

Peanut butter

Yogurt

*Supplements*

Creatine

Whey protein

Amino acids

Glutamine


----------



## _Tim_ (Dec 2, 2008)

With that much protein you're literally pissing your money away.


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

If it was me I would just use the protein shakes after training and before bed. You must be spending a bomb on whey protein alone.


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

fnx 4 da replys ive tried 2 make my diet better taking onboard of what you lot said

MY DIET

Breakfast

3 wholemeal bread

6 egg whites + 2 yolkes

1 scoop of whey protein

Mid morning snack

Apple

Tin of tuna

Lunch

Orange

Jacket potato

20g of cheese

10g of butter

100g of turkey

Before workout

Pasta with chopped tomatoes

Apple

After workout

Banana

2 scoops of whey protein

Dinner

Steak/fish or chicken

Potatoes

Vegetables/ salad

Brown Rice

Before bed

Ryvita with cottage cheese

Fruit

1 scoops of whey protein

Throughout the day

Peanut butter

PROTEIN 310 g CALORIES 3900 FATS 72g CARBS 560 g

Supplements

Creatine

Whey protein

Amino acids

Glutamine

Multi vitamins

Fish oil


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats a good looking diet now m8


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

thanks for the replies lads :becky:

helped a lot


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, pretty damn good diet, id maybe look into a weight gainer as well though, pvl's mutant mass is reasonable.What height are you?


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

I have found a good formula to work out your nutritional requirements I will use your bodyweight of 140lbs and you can compare these figures with yours.

140lbs bodyweight multiplied by 1.5gms of protein =210gms there are 4 calories per gram so your calories from protein should be 840

You are eating 3900 calories per day - 840 from protein = 3060 for fats and carbs. Studies have shown that 15% is the recommended amount of fat from calories that we should be getting. We now have 3900 * .15 = 585cals from fat there are 9calories in a gm of fat so we have 585/9 = 65gms of fat.

3060-585 calories from fats = 2475 calories for carbs there are 4 calories in 1 gm of carbs so we have 2475/4 = 618.75 gms of carbs

you are eating

PROTEIN 310 should be 210

CARBS 560 should be 596.5

FATS 72 should be 65

The protein is based on 1.5gms per pound of bodyweight but you could change that to what you desire, your carbs and fat would alter accordingly. I hope this helps


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

If you need to increase your calorie intake because you are not making the gains you desire be sure to do the calculations with the new figure to optomise your nutrient requirements


----------



## inamorato (Oct 30, 2008)

this site is awesome


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

im 5 10

fanks for ur reply minilh helped a lot

atm 989 g of my calories are coming from protein which includes the protein shakes do you fink that will still be ok?

and ill fink about using a weight gainer aswell


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lukef96 said:


> im 5 10
> 
> fanks for ur reply minilh helped a lot
> 
> ...


hello m8

use this site it wil help you figure your macros

protien wise just take in 1.5 grm per pound of lean bodyweight that will be enough to grow on .

the rest of the caleries should come from carbs and fats

FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Login.

once you have a basic formula then tweak it accordingly dont over complicate things

fb


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

yes that is fine, It is better to take more protein than too little, some trainers recommend 2gms per pound so there is plenty of scope and like fatboy has said just tweak without over complicating


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m on 2g per pound of BW, took me a while to realise but it what i personally need for the best gains..

i ended up trimming protein calories to accomaodate extra carbs..i got fat lol.

nice diet mate..dont get too anal about it tho 

dont forget rest grows muscle :becky:


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

hiya jus startin my 3rd week of my routine and im very pleased with the outcome ive gone from 137.5lbs to 149lbs







in 14 days i hope i keep this up and will keep u lot posted weekly


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

well done lukef96


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre diet is more than adequate and its good to hear your gaining weight.

be careful your not getting simply fat tho.

i suspect the root of your problem and lack of progress is in your training routine and frequency.

you could be 10 stone and ripped to bits..or in a sht stae still...


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

this week only gained 1 lb so atm 150 lbs nt 2 sure as of the small amount gained bt will stil keep up da hard work nd hopefully gain more next week:cool:


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

just about to end week 8 of my program currently at 168lbs so in 8 weeks ive gained 31.5 lbs which im very happy about







but nw i feel i have 2 lose some body fat and basically tone my body up, any seggestions on where 2 start thanks

luke


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well done on the weight gain m8 168 is still relativly light are you sure your carrying to much fat ?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

im lost with the working out LOL, check your pm's mini please


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

atm im 174lbs and i want to get to 185lbs ish then i can start to think bout cutting up, bt ive stayed at this weight for about 2 weeks now so yday ive started increasin cal 250 each day bt atm im eating around 5,750 cal a day so anyone got any advice to break through this? fanks


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

maybe add somepeanut butter to your shakes-simple way to addto your kcals


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

hiya m8 already havin 45g a day of peanut butter so not 2 sure bout nemore cuz of the fat in it


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

ah right i see

maybe up your carbs slightly in each meal


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

the fat in peanut butter is goodfat m8 so noworries . you could also try adding a spoon of olive oil to your shakes and rice meals .

by increasing your good fats yoou will increase your caleries from a good source without the bulk of carbs

fb


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

yep i agree with fb..also avocado is a source of good fat although i must say i prefer peanut butter ...mmmm


----------

